# Lloydminster and Area Archers Indoor 3D Cash Shoot!!!!!



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Getting close to that time of year again. Lots of great prizes and some cash to be WON! Two Rounds Saturday, one bigger round Sunday followed by $1000 Grand Prix shoot-off. Men's compound, Women's compound, trad and all the youthdivisions. Two day total for payouts to the top three and every tenth shooter. Youth grand prix for an APA Rattler bow on Saturday. Great facility for the shoot come check it out!

www.facebook.com/events/1435730396647005/


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

So wish I was closer........


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Man I wish we had stuff like that here.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

They run a pretty simple formula for the shoot, the right people leading and some good supporters. I'm really looking forward to the changes this year that will hopefully turn this into a top level tournament!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we do called pandp archery charity shoot big cash guaranteed and thousand and thousand of dollars in door prizes c the poster here on at ... looks like a good winter shoot for sure support your clubs guys


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Back-up. One week to go!


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Dumb age old Lloyd question 
Is the shoot running on ab time or sask time


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Alberta time


----------



## smoran (Feb 21, 2009)

Great shoot, well organized by awesome people. Looking forward to next year!! Thanks for the time and effort you guys/gals put into running this event.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks to all who came! Makes the effort well worth it! Last count i heard was 300 shooters total for the two days.


----------

